# Being a Realtor as a Part Time Job



## jmbagsy (Mar 14, 2017)

Good Day Everyone!

I just want to ask everyone's opinion/ thoughts (Especially those who are Realtor themselves) about choosing being a Realtor as a part time job. I am thinking of taking a course on it given I have a full time job working 12 hours shift (7pm - 7am) and works every other 2 nights then off for 2 nights. I work 7 nights in total in 2 weeks. The reason I thought about this is first of all, real estate interests me. Also, Im thinking going through this course will help me make more informed decisions when it comes to buying our first house.

Any general thoughts or advises on preparing for the course about being a realtor is pretty much appreciated too!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it's a dieing industry. Course might be interesting, but you're not going to make any money as a part timer. You might find clients (buyers) that can fit their viewing schedule around your other work, but probably not. Can you take calls and do deals while you're on shift?


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Given the OP's working hours (night and overnight), I don't think taking calls on shift will be an issue. The issue will be what happens when he/she is sleeping during the day.
I agree that the industry is probably dying, albeit slowly. Given that reputation is such a huge part of success, getting started as a part-timer seems challenging.
However, if real estate interests you, that's an entirely different consideration. Plus, if you get licensed, you could represent yourself in any purchase (or sale) and put 2.5% in your pocket. This assumes you are confident in your knowledge.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

From what I’ve seen, if you want to be good at real estate investing, becoming a realtor is a bad way to do it. Most of the realtors I know have not done well investing. 

As for a career, you’re on call all he time, you can’t show a house when you feel like it, and the industry is going through a major change where the need for realtors and the commissions they make are going away while the costs and expenses remain. 

Most of the courses are on things like ethics, not real estate.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the gravy train that realtors have had, with their huge commissions, will start to diminish more and more. I looked at this a couple of years back, as I thought it might be interesting and also a good way to make a good income. To do well you will need to build a good reputation and client base and with the large number of realtors this can be very difficult. With the low commission agencies appearing more and more, less property owners are going to want to pay the very large commissions that are still rampant in the industry. One of my realtor friends recently decided to take a break from realty to do other ventures due to the slowing market and resulting low income.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

you cannot do this part time , I have had an agent for over 20 years but last year she started responding very slowly to the point I now use another person who works more on my schedule.There are also fees associated to this career so you need to be active to make this work.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

extremely difficult to do full time ... impossible to do part-time


----------



## jmbagsy (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. I guess I should do some online studying first and get myself more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of real estate. Any recommendations or links you can share to get me started?


----------



## jmbagsy (Mar 14, 2017)

Just a Guy said:


> From what I’ve seen, if you want to be good at real estate investing, becoming a realtor is a bad way to do it. Most of the realtors I know have not done well investing.


Are there formal courses when you want to learn real estate investing?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

eperience is prob. the best teacher, unfortunately....
also, the school of hard knocks is a pretty good course....


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

More than 2/3rds give it up in a couple of years.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

jmbagsy said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts. I guess I should do some online studying first and get myself more knowledgeable about the ins and outs of real estate. Any recommendations or links you can share to get me started?


So you read the responses which overall say it is a bad idea and then you say, 'thank you' and promptly ignore that overall advise and ask for links to get you started. Really?

The idea sucks, not least because you cannot become good on a part time basis. You might as well write that you are thinking of becoming a part time brain surgeon. A Real Estate Agent's job consists of various factors, just like most jobs. One of those factors is sales skills and being able to negotiate a deal between a buyer and a seller that meets both parties needs. 

As a retired professional salesperson, I can tell you that you don't get good at that without a lot of time and experience. You are looking at this from YOUR perspective which is understandable, but you will not be the only person affected by what you do. A salesperson has a responsibility to buyers and sellers, not just to themselves. No one wants an agent that is not able to represent them well and no part time agent is likely to be able to do that.

I would consider a part time agent to be totally irresponsible and would not use such an agent or suggest anyone else use such an agent. Unfortunately, the real estate industry has far too many such irresponsible agents and as a result the average person has a negative view of them and overall do not generally see them as adding any value to the process of buying or selling a house. It's like the phrase, 'a few bad apples' but in this case there are more 'bad apples' than 'good apples'.

You will be just another 'bad apple'.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it, but I also wouldn't want to hold you back from doing it. The courses provide a great amount of knowledge, however it is expensive to maintain your licence. You need to be selling homes to pay for your TREB dues, RECO insurance, desk fees, etc. Don't expect friends and relatives to use your services, or even trust you as a part-timer when they could get better service for the same cost elsewhere.

I went and got my licence and it has worked out for me. Although others here provide a *GREAT* breadth of information, they're not always correct. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## *PetePerfectMan* (Jan 24, 2019)

Based on your stated schedule. You can't do part-time as a realtor. Being a realtor needs some investing, time, marketing strategy, and courses. If I where you look for other opportunities that might click on your schedule or have a search for freelance works.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Most real estate boards now have rules against part timers although many seem to do it anyway.
Unless you pay a desk fee like Remax, you will have scheduled office time where you are required to be in the office to handle walkins and call ins. This likely won't be arranged on your schedule, esp if the full time agents have any say in the scheduling.
Nothing wrong with taking the courses. Many people take the Cdn securities course with no intention of selling stocks for a living.
You may want to look at joining REIN, if you are interested in RE investing. It will also give you access to many folks who are buying and selling and you will hints and tips if you are not obnoxious about it.
Much of RE sales is not sales but marketing, something that many don't realize and the reason most drop out. Remember that 10% of agents make 90% of the sales and money. The rest survive on crumbs or drop out after a year or two.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I’d stay away from REIN. They make their money off of books and seminars not so much off of real estate. 

I must say though, I’ve made a lot of money off of REIN members when they were forced to sell at a loss.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> I must say though, I’ve made a lot of money off of REIN members when they were forced to sell at a loss.


Yea they have learned the theory but are just starting on the bruises that come from engaging!


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

The only realtors making money are the agency directors - they collect tons of fees from wanna-be agents, such as those who think they can make some extra cash part-time. If the agents sell, the agency takes a cut. If the agent doesn't sell, the agency still takes a cut for 'operation costs'.

That being said, I wish you well.


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Part time is definitely doable. I have some former colleagues that were with me in Capital Markets that worked part-time doing it until they could get 6 figure income from it. They quit when they realized and felt confident they could make 150-350k fulltime as a realtor consistently and give up the corporate life.

Once you get successful part-time, you'd want to give up your other job.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

^ There's a flagrant difference in what people say they make vs what they actually make.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend is full time agent working 6 days a week day and night in 2018 she made $155,000 for herself in GTA and paid alot in desk fees stagers ,photographs ,drones ,sign fees etc.She has been doing it 20 years a people person and genuinely loves her work.I think you get what you give in that biz.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yikes! What has always struck me is that you need to be available when 'everyone' else is not working - i.e. evenings and weekends. I'm sure people/families adjust, but with kids it sure wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend is also on her third marriage


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

As a customer, I would never consider engaging a part time realtor. Either on the sale or the purchase end. We want, and have used, a pro. Someone who is committed to the business. Not someone trying to make a few fast bucks on the side.


----------



## *PetePerfectMan* (Jan 24, 2019)

ian said:


> As a customer, I would never consider engaging a part time realtor. Either on the sale or the purchase end. We want, and have used, a pro. Someone who is committed to the business. Not someone trying to make a few fast bucks on the side.


Exactly. Buying property needs to have a professional agent who can answer all the inquiries and confusion of customers.


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think allot of people just have opinions without any experience or merit. This is very evident in some of the posts in this group. 

I would suggest you go out and speak to other realtors and brokerages. I contemplated exactly what you are considering a year back and did speak to other realtors and the main theme that I got was that it is very doable but you have to have a 4 year time horizon to build up your client book. Once you have a book built it becomes allot easier. Doing it part time is definitely hard but it will depend on where you reside, if your in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) you have allot of competition but also allot more sales volume. 

From a cost basis you would need to sell 1 house a year to meet your brokerage/licencing and insurance costs. This is based on a house in the GTA where the average price is $1M. 

My suggestion would be to speak to experienced and new realtors, this will give you the best advise instead on this forum.


----------

